# Angeln an privaten Seen in der Tschechai



## chris25 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo wer kennt private Seen in der Tschechei wo man ohne Angelschein noch angeln kann.Meine Frau hat noch keinen Angelschein angelt aber gerne .Am besten waehre es an der Bayrischen Grenze also Weidhaus Eger Tirschenreuth.#h


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an privaten Seen in der Tschechai*

Servus Chris,
beim Grenzübergang Bärnau gibt es einen privaten See:

http://www.anglerboard.de/reisen/ts...82-hvozdny-rybnik-branka-angeln-in-tschechien


----------



## chris25 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln an privaten Seen in der Tschechai*

Danke fuer die antwort dieser See ist ausgebucht bis Oktober, kenne einen See auch noch naehe Maehring gleich hinter der Grenze .Da gibt es auch gute grosse Fische drin habe 2 grosse Hechte gefangen.


----------

